

Texas to Ban Critical Thinking Skills? - dangeur
http://thediplomat.com/the-editor/2012/07/12/texas-to-ban-critical-thinking-skills/

======
smsm42
As far as I can see, they in fact oppose specific programs, not critical
thinking skills in general (clarified e.g. here:
[http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/06/texas_gops...](http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/06/texas_gops_2012_platform_accidentally_opposes_teaching_of_critical_thinking_skills.php))
- the phrase about critical thinking was a mistake. I couldn't find much
detail about the programs, but it looks like it is specifically geared towards
having students challenge accepted beliefs and authority, which may be both
good and bad, depending on maturity level of the students (imagine student
that refuses to accept arithmetics or grammar because it's all enforced
authoritarian rules and he wants to self-express by making 2+2=5 and riting
wiz no gramor it al - probably not a very good idea). Also, wikipedia article
on HOTS states:

Many forms of education reform, such as inquiry-based science, reform
mathematics and whole language emphasize HOTS to solve problems and learn,
sometimes deliberately omitting direct instruction of traditional methods,
facts, or knowledge.

The last part of this phrase - about omitting instruction of traditional
methods, facts and knowledge - can be very dangerous. It is important to
question and challenge existing conventions and authority, but this can be
productive only when based in solid background of knowledge, understanding and
facts. Otherwise it may easily lead to nihilist know-nothing attitude in which
disdain for conventions and self-importance replaces any need for knowledge,
rational thinking and relation to facts. It could also put student that do
value traditional values, methods and knowledge as somehow defective and
failing to achieve "higher", "cooler" stance where these things are
irrelevant.

It'd be very interesting to know more details about the specific program(s) in
question, without these details it is impossible to know if there's any
justification for RPT's opposition to it.

~~~
azinman2
I was just about to post that link. While my knowledge of different teaching
techniques is limited, from what I can tell they are mostly opposed to more
freeform education which is likely to deviate from the set education standards
and curriculum. Not totally surprising for a conservative perspective.. but
it's less likely to do with challenging religion than most hackernewsers would
think. They probably see these alternative forms as hippy free-thinking ways
that will produce individuals that want to live within a different system,
mostly by deviating from traditional workforce paths and not respecting
existing authority and hierarchy.

~~~
azinman2
I should say the rest of the PDF contains much more interesting nuggets...
from the obvious opposition to 'normalizing homosexuality' to the not-so-
obvious opposition to the patriot act due to large government.

------
charonn0
"We oppose the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (...) which focus on
behavior modification and have the purpose of challenging the student’s fixed
beliefs and undermining parental authority."

Obviously we can't have children questioning authority or the fairy tales
they're fed in Sunday School. That would be anarchy!

------
grannyg00se
Also:

"We oppose any sex education other than abstinence until marriage."

"We support school subjects with emphasis on the Judeo-Christian principles
upon which America was founded and which form the basis of America’s legal,
political and economic systems. "

The full platform document is an interesting read. I didn't realize that
Judeo-Christian principles formed the basis of America's economic system.

I knew that the republican camp includes many religulous Christian
conservatives, but I had no idea that it was formally written into their
documents. How can one seriously be opposed to teaching critical thinking? I
wonder what percentage of republican voters completely agree with all of this.

~~~
smsm42
>> Judeo-Christian principles formed the basis of America's economic system.

To some extent, yes. E.g. concept of private property, rule of generic
impersonal law, prosperity through individual achievement, etc. Not all
societies accept these principles to the same measure. Of course, you can
accept the same principles without agreeing with the rest of conservative
Christian platform, but they can claim these principles as part of their
cultural heritage.

------
monochromatic
Is this really a place for politics?

